# Identifying old tricycle



## Johnsonmattheww (May 4, 2019)

Hi- Today I received this tricycle from my Mother-In-Law to restore for my kids and I need help identifying it. The outer coat of paint looks to be blue but when I flipped it over, I saw that the original paint was red. 

Thanks I’m advance - Matt


----------



## ridingtoy (May 4, 2019)

Prettty certain this is a Midwest or MTD (parent company of Midwest) tricycle. Here's a link to one identical to it for sale badged as Midwest and in original red paint - https://picclick.com/Vintage-Tricycle-Midwest-Industries-Willard-OH-233032008013.html The seat and rear step design helped identify the manufacturer for me.

Dave


----------

